# The Difference



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

These are full sisters, pics taken today. I have no idea what she was being fed. Not that she wasn't, Im just amazed at the difference.



And Four Love, still here


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! Yeah i can tell the difference as well. Boer? They are beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Definitely different feed programs.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that is a big difference between the two!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone's been getting seconds :smile:


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha yeah looks like someone knows how to sneak extra bites


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She left here May 31st. DOB Jan 29. That's 4 mos on dam + feed. 

Mcclan you must mean extra sucks. Four Love is still not entirely weaned:hair::crazy:


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha, yeah. Me and my husband say the kids are "grabbing a bite to eat" when they are nursing lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I looooooove Four Love.  What a pretty name too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think someone needs to come see how and what you are feeding. Great job Nancy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, customer gets sent home with bag of feed & where to get it.

Thanks Victoria, with all the names with a money theme I just couldn't pass up the opposite.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree looking good. 

What is the secret recipe, LOL


----------

